# Standard white glue / PVA glue Quest



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi.
Do I have it right that white glue such as original Elmer's Glue All (I/we use in ballasting, say) is a milk-based, water soluble adhesive which dries clear ? And, Is PVA about the same except it has a plastic ingredient (polymer ?), which also dries clear but is not water soluble after drying/curing ?
In my testing in pre-layout mode I used a PVA in a small dollar-store tube called Craftology [$.99] to fix a piece of flex track to a paper mulch-type particle board I'm considering for my small shelfie sub-roadbed, and am very happy with the results,...considering what its holding; slippery Delryn ties...
So, assuming I'm on the 'right track' at least, what is the going PVA brand and best price for full-fledged layout use ?
Is this what Liquid Nails is ?
I'm trying to avoid spikes or track nails this time. But is there a hidden problem with PVA use; that spikes and track nails are are more forgiving, day comes for track realigning/removing ? IE. Glue is more *permanent*, so..."*User Beware* !!" ?
Thanks, M 🛤🌄🛤


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

"As a matter of fact, there’s not much difference between PVA and Elmer’s and many people use the two names interchangeably. Most people do use Elmer’s unless they are artists who sell their work.* Elmer’s tends to yellow over time and tends to break down after many years, resulting in things no longer being “glued” to each other.* "


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I've never seen Elmer's turn yellow nor break own over time..Maybe you mean their yellow (hide) glue for permanent wood working such as MRR benchwork...( for me open-grid, hopefully getting nearer to L shelfie )..
Also, PVA is different than orig Elmers..Elmer's, made for paper, merely entraps or cocoons plastics (such as ties).
I believe PVA has an agent that actually bonds with plastics..
I could be wrong and is why I began the thread / my questions.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Why would you glue the track down? A simple thin layer of acrylic caulk works just fine and allows you to remove the track.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Many use Liquid Nails. Is that what LN is, acrylic caulk, Lemomhawk ?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I use DAP Dynaflex 230, mainly because it comes in a 5.5 oz tube rather than a big caulk gun tube. Liquid Nails is a construction adhesive, something you might use to glue the benchwork together. Liquid Nails For Projects is a little different in that its great for gluing foam together - regular Liquid Nails will attack the foam instead of gluing it together.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks much, M


----------



## lagales90 (Nov 14, 2021)

65446 said:


> Hi.
> Do I have it right that white glue such as original Elmer's Glue All (I/we use in ballasting, say) is a milk-based, water soluble adhesive which dries clear ? And, Is PVA about the same except it has a plastic ingredient (polymer ?), which also dries clear but is not water soluble after drying/curing ?
> In my testing in pre-layout mode I used a PVA in a small dollar-store tube called Craftology [$.99] to fix a piece of flex track to a paper mulch-type particle board I'm considering for my small shelfie sub-roadbed, and am very happy with the results,...considering what its holding; slippery Delryn ties...
> So, assuming I'm on the 'right track' at least, what is the going PVA brand and best price for full-fledged layout use ?
> ...


I ordered some stuff (Stradivarius + MarkV's) and they'll be arriving next week. I asked my coach if he had some extra glue and he said yes but the thing is; his glue is already dried up, it doesn't stick anymore! It just clumps up on the brush when we try to spread it.

There isn't any nearby table tennis shop that sells TT glue/equipment and ordering online from other sellers is a ton of hassle (and expensive at that). So what can I use as substitutes to the commercial TT glue? Can I use that Elmers Glue, that white stuff? or is there anything else I can use?

I have a bottle of speed glue at our other house, but I dont want to ruin the brand new Mark V's by speed gluing them to the blade, they'd shrink! that's the last thing I want.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

This thread is two years old and the OP is no longer on here. Notice it says Banned next to his user ID. You will not get a reply from him.


----------

